# Removable Uber Stickers



## HanzzYolo (Oct 15, 2019)

Hey everyone - I'd like to take these off of my car at the end of the day.. Are there any purchasable ones that easily peel off and can be re-applied?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01466E24S/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

HanzzYolo said:


> Hey everyone - I'd like to take these off of my car at the end of the day.. Are there any purchasable ones that easily peel off and can be re-applied?


I bought a combo Uber / Lyft sign that hangs on with suction cups from amazon.com. might wanna check it out..

Pretty sure you still have to display the actual Uber trade dress for airport runs, I have mine in a back corner window just in case and use this smaller,cleaner looking sign in the front upper right corner of the windshield.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

Dekero said:


> I bought a combo Uber / Lyft sign that hangs on with suction cups from amazon.com. might wanna check it out..
> 
> Pretty sure you still have to display the actual Uber trade dress for airport runs, I have mine in a back corner window just in case and use this smaller,cleaner looking sign in the front upper right corner of the windshield.


This is the same one that's been in my glove box for over a year...I may throw on dash when I see a trooper at airport


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

HanzzYolo said:


> Hey everyone - I'd like to take these off of my car at the end of the day.. Are there any purchasable ones that easily peel off and can be re-applied?


Amazon got some that are magnetic, i bought some there pretty good.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HanzzYolo said:


> Hey everyone - I'd like to take these off of my car at the end of the day.. Are there any purchasable ones that easily peel off and can be re-applied?


ALL OF MINE PEEL OFF.

if i ever stuck them on.

They font peel off anymore ???


----------



## sheonlydrivesdays (May 25, 2019)

If you're near an Uber Hub just go get a bunch from them for free. I peel mine off too when I'm not driving. Last time I went to the hub I asked for some and they gave me at least 10.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

holy crap just print out the temp decal,,,you dont even need tape, just spit on it and put on your windshield. why you want to wast money is beyond me


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

No issue for me since their ain't an ounce of trade dress in or anywhere near my car.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

There’s plenty of diy options. A small piece of Velcro, suction cup hanger, a clear sleeve you can slide your sticker into.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Just print a paper at home and use scotch tape.

Why would you spend money on that??


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

You can print and use this one.


----------



## HanzzYolo (Oct 15, 2019)

Dave Bust said:


> holy crap just print out the temp decal,,,you dont even need tape, just spit on it and put on your windshield. why you want to wast money is beyond me


Looks bad, no thanks


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Hmmm, the ones they gave me are easy off and easy on.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

HanzzYolo said:


> Are there any purchasable ones that easily peel off and can be re-applied?


These are easy to apply and remove.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

HanzzYolo said:


> Hey everyone - I'd like to take these off of my car at the end of the day.. Are there any purchasable ones that easily peel off and can be re-applied?


Laminate them and apply magnets to them using double-sided tape. Magnets to magnets, then another piece of tape. Affix to window where you want it placed. Press to secure. Now snatch your sign down. One set of magnets will stay on the window.

You'll be able to slap it up or snatch it down in a flash.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

I've gone 3 years with both stickers on the bottom of my passenger-side window, instead of the windshield, I've never had a single issue or complaint, granted, I have a pickup truck and it's harder to see my windshield.

Whenever I don't want to display it, I roll my window down 2-inches.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

HanzzYolo said:


> Hey everyone - I'd like to take these off of my car at the end of the day.. Are there any purchasable ones that easily peel off and can be re-applied?


Do keep in mind the CPUC has specific requirements for trade dress in California, and one specific trade dress approved for each TNC company. Most of those 3rd party stickers/gizmos don't even look like the approved trade dress. Having said that, I'll also add that I'm not (yet) aware of any issues with having 3rd party trade dress.

One thing you can do is laminate your sticker(s) in thick material (10mil at Staples), trim to size, and add little self-adhesive magnets to its corners and on the windshield.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

HanzzYolo said:


> Hey everyone - I'd like to take these off of my car at the end of the day.. Are there any purchasable ones that easily peel off and can be re-applied?


Why put it on at all? We all know that it's not about safety nor is it helpful.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

The current Uber sticker I have comes right off and I re-stick it on the paper that it came with originally (shrug).



Lovelife said:


> Why put it on at all? We all know that it's not about safety nor is it helpful.


Because in certain areas it's the law. Particularly if you are doing any airport runs.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> The current Uber sticker I have comes right off and I re-stick it on the paper that it came with originally (shrug).
> 
> 
> Because in certain areas it's the law. Particularly if you are doing any airport runs.


It's the law in my state but I refuse to put it on. I don't someone pretending to be my rider getting in.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lovelife said:


> Why put it on at all? We all know that it's not about safety nor is it helpful.


In some areas, it's a matter of law.

And I have found mine to be helpful. Cops will wave you through checkpoints, cut you more slack (some towns, anyway) with waiting for a pax, etc.



Lovelife said:


> It's the law in my state but I refuse to put it on. I don't someone pretending to be my rider getting in.


How can they get in if your doors are locked?


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> In some areas, it's a matter of law.
> 
> And I have found mine to be helpful. Cops will wave you through checkpoints, cut you more slack (some towns, anyway) with waiting for a pax, etc.
> 
> ...


I unlock my doors when I pull up to the ping.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lovelife said:


> I unlock my doors when I pull up to the ping.


Don't do that until you know it's your pax. Lower the window 2 or 3 inches and exchange names first.

It's much easier to KEEP the wrong person out of your car than it is to GET them out.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Don't do that until you know it's your pax. Lower the window 2 or 3 inches and exchange names first.
> 
> It's much easier to KEEP the wrong person out of your car than it is to GET them out.


Most part I don't have that issue. Happened only 2 times. Once because next door neighbor ordered uber same time and another time I was picking up 3 different pax at welfare center. She was looking for silver car and mine is silver.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I got one of these gizmos that's attached with suction cups. I don't remove it but you could if you wanted.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

HanzzYolo said:


> Hey everyone - I'd like to take these off of my car at the end of the day.. Are there any purchasable ones that easily peel off and can be re-applied?


Multifunctional Double Sided Nano Gel Grip Tape, Resuable Traceless Washable Adhesive Tape, Removable Sticky Strips


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> And I have found mine to be helpful. Cops will wave you through checkpoints, cut you more slack (some towns, anyway) with waiting for a pax, etc.


I have also found it helpful. For me, the biggest help is for riders finding me, especially in crowds.

I don't atrach it. I just put it on my dashboard at the right side of the windshield. When I stop driving, or even just take a break, I put it in the center console. And then put it back when I restart.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I've never peeled my sticker off to stick on my window. I just put the Decal in my dash when I'm "online" with a passenger. When I drop my passenger off I take it off of my dash and onto the floor unto I get another passenger. You can clearly see it when it's in the Dash and it passes the Airport test. There's really no reason to unpeel it and stick it on the window.


----------

